#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Loy Toy anchors a Thai delegation trip to China.

## Loy Toy

*Well it has been a week since I arrived back after an 8 day China visit and I must say I wasn't keen to go but was glad I did because the place is amazing.*

*Our group (18 in all) were very fortunate to have 2 fantastic tour guides who took us off the beaten track and so we could experience things not normally seen by foreigners.*

*We landed in Shanghai and first night went to have dinner in this place which they say is the highest eatery in the world.*



I have many more interesting pictures and will need some time to go through my notes as the names and places we visited are as I said "off the beaten track".

----------


## Loy Toy

We did visit the China World Expo which was an amazing experience just because we were there and the place was so huge with an average of 700,000 visitors per day.

This construction was opposite one of the many main entrances and was purpose built for the future.

----------


## Loy Toy

Well the Expo was no more then a massive public relation exercise with every pavilion having their own styles and presentations.

The first pavilion we visited was of course the Thai exhibit and we got VIP entry and didn't have to wait for 2 hours to get in. It was a fantastic show and one worth seeing.



We then rushed over to the German show but could not be bothered to wait 3 hours in line.

So I left the group and walked over to the African nations area and watched some football and had a coffee.

----------


## helge

The Danish one any good ?   :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

The Australian Pavilion was right next to the Thai one and I returned the favour and got VIP entry. The bases of the display was highly Pro-China with BHP partners pumping millions into a seemingly friendship attempt with China.


The USA presentation was easily the biggest but again I didn't want to wait for 4 hours in line to see it.



The South American exhibits were also very popular.


The Northern European Pravilions were also well attended with the Danes sending out something very special. Does anyone know what?





I tried hard to find the British exhibit but couldn't find it but I believe it was this depicting the Tower of London.  :bananaman: 


And my favourite by far from Spain.

----------


## Loy Toy

The public amentities and other services were top shelf in fact I have never been to such a large exhibit and be so pleased to find so many clean toilets, bars and transport everywhere across the expo.

In fact the whole show was run so well it is a credit to the Chinese.

A picture of the German Pavilion with one of the many free buggies that took you wherever you wished to go.

----------


## helge

> The Northern European Pravilions were also well attended with the Danes sending out something very special. Does anyone know what?


My first guess would be Larvid, but could be that little lump of bronze, called the Mermaid.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yes and I believe it is one of the few times the Danes have allowed the icon to leave Denmark.

Shanghai has changed so much since I was last there but still retains some of its old world charm being the oldtown centre.



Then you have the fast growing city on its doorstep.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

LT, wheres GBs?

----------


## Loy Toy

Everywhere you visit you can expect the unexpected and this truck was parked in the centre of Shanghai.

Ducks going somewhere and a lot of em.

----------


## Loy Toy

^^ What mate?  :Confused:

----------


## helge

Good pics, LT

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks mate and a lot more to come of up country China.  :Smile:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Great Britain.

----------


## Loy Toy

Honestly could not find it mate and aparently it was grouped together under 1 roof.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Nice pics anyway.

----------


## daveboy

Great pics Lt looking forward to some more.

----------


## Bower

Thanks, i am thinking of making a visit myself in September.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Great pics Lt looking forward to some more.





> Thanks, i am thinking of making a visit myself in September.


Thanks fellas and I hope the next pictures in the coming days are up to scratch.

We really went to some obscure places and enjoyed seeing things not many tourists witness. 

I did get some shots I am sure were not appreciated and missed some whereby I asked permission but was denied hands down.

----------


## Loy Toy

The only British thing I saw at the Expo was this piece in the Aussie Pavilion.



Again still in Shanghai and at the old town market these girls were peering into this amusement game with a bloke running off commentary. Has anyone seen this before?



And finally still at the old city market inside the main house estate, aparently once belonged to the richest man in China and so close to the main city.


I brought an amazing cheap copy watch in the back streets which wouldn't cover the cost of the leather band here in LOS.

----------


## Loy Toy

Last picture in Shanghai and then off up country to see some real China.

This area was quite interesting and worth at least a day visit. The Shanghia old town centre and markets all built on canals.

----------


## helge

^ In 87 I got fined there for feeding the goldfish/comets/kois.

I bought a tin of Danish Buttercookies in the Friendship store just outside the garden, and gave the crumbs to the fish.

A guard shoved me a sign in chinese and fined me 4 yuan.
An english speaking local told me I was paying double.

I felt like criminal of the month, with the hordes of curious chinese wanting to see the me repent  :Smile: 

My mate took pics of the hole misere and I treasure them

I wonder if the famous Jazz Band still plays in the hotel nearby

Edit: Apparantly they do

Famously, the musicians are ancient. The Peace Hotel Band has existed since before the declaration of the People's Republic in 1949. In the current band, playing nightly, the senior member is drummer Cheng YueQiang, who was born in 1918. Trumpeter Zhou WanRong was born in 1920. The average age of the six musicians is 76.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ I didn't see any police let alone anyone being fined mate and the place was very friendly so to speak. Maybe times have changed or just plain bad luck.

----------


## sabang

If I was looking to go offshore now, as opposed to twenty years ago, I'd probably pick Shanghai over Hong Kong.

Great stuff LT- what was your overall rating of the Expo? Those waiting lines seem a nightmare.

----------


## baldrick

nice photos LT - if you get up to Shenyang , the original forbidden city is there as it was the original capital - also the site of the largest land battle in history.





> so we could experience things not normally seen by foreigners.


so you got a blow job from a chick hanging upside down in a sash from the roof ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Great stuff LT- what was your overall rating of the Expo? Those waiting lines seem a nightmare.


Thanks mate and my overall rating is as follows;

1. The Expo grounds were absolutely amazing, incredibly clean and organized, an abundance of clean serviced toilets and the layout of the fair is perfect.

2. The main problem was waiting in line with most Pavilions taking on average 2 hours to get into. Just being there was an experience and aparently the whole area is earmarked for a residential site when the Expo closes down.

3. All in all a credit to China and Thailand could learn a lot from them with regard to setting something like this huge project up.

4. Shanghai is amazing with the roads and public amentities being second to none. In fact everywhere we went, even up-country was well presented and the pictures will follow showing this fact.

5. No Baldrick, no funny business with the local females this time around but there are some beauties, tall and big breasted with amazing facial features.

----------


## Loy Toy

Two faces of Shanghai and the construction of housing estates has to be the biggest project on this planet there with 100's of kilometres of it going on.

My partner said this is not for this generation but those in the future and there is money to burn in China.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Great stuff LT enjoying the pictures & look forward to the picture of the countryside.
Did you eat the Chinees food when you were there.
I did not like the Chinees food when I was in Dalian4 years ago.

----------


## Loy Toy

Baldrick mentioned Shenyang and as my notes are in Bangkok I believe this may be the place. About 3 hours drive from Shanghai and absolutely beautiful and clean.


A view from the main gates looking back on the Pagoda.



And on the canals which is worth a trip to China just to see. Our tour guides sitting up front and they were fantastic.

----------


## Loy Toy

It was quite difficult to get pictures of the locals but this guy was on guard outside the front gates and didn't have any choice.



The whole grounds are so beautiful and clean.

----------


## Loy Toy



----------


## Loy Toy

> Did you eat the Chinees food when you were there. I did not like the Chinees food when I was in Dalian4 years ago.


Everyday mate and mostly the same spread Pork, Chicken, vegetables, fish, prawns, rice and watermelon for desert as I believe it was in season.

In fact the food was OK but far too oily and the MSG fucks my head.

The rice is also shit, clumpy and not nearly as nice as Thai rice.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> Did you eat the Chinees food when you were there. I did not like the Chinees food when I was in Dalian4 years ago.
> 
> 
> Everyday mate and mostly the same spread Pork, Chicken, vegetables, fish, prawns, rice and watermelon for desert as I believe it was in season.
> 
> In fact the food was OK but far too oily and the MSG fucks my head.
> 
> The rice is also shit, clumpy and not nearly as nice as Thai rice.


They always serve the watermelon after the meal.
I've come to the conclusion it's to get that oily taste out of your mouth.
I live in China but generally speaking the food is bland at best. They don't use herbs and spices very well.

----------


## Loy Toy

Well in this city we visited the again so called richest man in China's house and he had stones everywhere. I wonder why the Chinese hold stones in such high regard? Sounds a bit like Nawty and his pet rocks.



And this place is particularly famous for Kar Moo (baked pig leg) with shops everywhere.

----------


## terry57

Bloody good stuff LT.  Those chinese buggers stuff coughing up shit and spitting everywhere.?  Stupid question, sure they are.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## astasinim

Great trip report LT.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ & ^^Thanks fellas.

I got some great pictures of temples and Buddhas from up-country but we spent so much time on the bus I couldn't get many of the countryside.

We travelled on a 4 span bridge that went over the top of what looked like rice paddy's and ocean for 37kms which was amazing but could not get any pics.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Those chinese buggers stuff coughing up shit and spitting everywhere.? Stupid question, sure they are.


Mate not so much but the Shanghai Chinese are loud people and don't wait for anything or anyone.

I was surprised with their behavoir though, mostly acceptable compared to 10 years ago.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Nawty would kill for a pet rock like that one

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Loy Toy

Well we left Shanghai and drove north for about 4 hours to this place and it was beautiful.


We were told that the buddha stature was 88 metres tall and was very impressive along with the rest of the estate.

----------


## Loy Toy

Inside this building we had to wear cotton covers on our shoes and there was the most amazing architecture and live show I have ever seen. You can see the big buddha watching over the place.

----------


## Loy Toy

As mentioned this area was wonderful and the inside of this building and live show was amazing. The main theatre was round with all the actors and show going on in surround-sound and vision. Truly amazing.

The main entrance hall.


Some of the ceiling detail.



Absolutely breath-taking.



And the main theatre.


And the show started.



With a bevy of beautiful ladies with rain fall and all.

----------


## Humbert

Thanks for sharing the pics. I love Shanghai.

----------


## Loy Toy

And the star of the show with the Nazi Swazstika in place. 88 metres tall in all.

----------


## matsalleh

^ Those are the wheels of life, approx 2,000 years older than the Swastika, which, incidentally goes to the other side!
Otherwise splendid, thanks for a valuable trip report

----------


## Loy Toy

We then drove another 4 hours to this other site that was really interesting.

It was strictly forbidden to take photos here and I was lucky with a few.





And the final one being a monk ceremony with about 100 new monks being ordained and I got a bad glare when taking this one.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Those are the wheels of life, approx 2,000 years older than the Swastika, which, incidentally goes to the other side! Otherwise splendid, thanks for a valuable trip report


Thanks mate for your kind words.

I also was given a chinese fighting sword which is about 1,000 years old which has a Swastika engraved on it and was told Hitler stole the symbol from the Chinese. Great history and even more fantastic is China.

----------


## terry57

> Shanghai Chinese are loud people and don't wait for anything or anyone.
> 
> I was surprised with their behavoir though, mostly acceptable compared to 10 years ago.


 
I was there 4 years ago backpacking through the country and I must say our trip was a burster. { That means great for you lot that dont speak strine.  :Smile: }

The chinese have little concept of waiting there turn and would just push in front of lines and think nothing off it. I used to just grab the little throttlers and push em away if they tried it with me but I must say that I found it strange why they thought that this was OK.

Anyway wotever. your threads a ripper.

----------


## S Landreth

Great thread/story/pictures. Never been there yet, but hope to make the trip in the coming years.

----------


## Loy Toy

^^ Thanks Tezza and I must say most of the Chinese these days are a lot better especially the ladies and kids.

I could not have been more impressed with some of the places and people and you can forget about seeing filfth and decay with Thailand being centuries behind them with regard to being dirty and having disorganized living conditions especially taking care of their and other's property.

A huge swing in culture from the Chinese and good on em over the last 10 years.

----------


## Loy Toy

I as always was most impressed with the Flora and noted this amazing flower which was about 8 inches in diameter.



Have no idea what type it is but the trees and flowers most places we visited were amazing especially the willows and Cinnamon trees.

Pictures to follow of a beautiful park, where they done some famous movies and an island with the most amazing natural airconditioning I have ever experienced.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Have no idea what type it is


Looks like a Camellia.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ You may well be right mate.

What I would give for a garden like this or the tree below it which they say is 1,000's of years old.

----------


## Loy Toy

The only disappointing thing I saw was this mill run in Ningbo which was part of a temple and the monks were cutting down the Teak trees for local factories.

I suppose a little controlled harvesting is acceptable.

----------


## Loy Toy

Off to another site on the North Coast where many movies have been made.

This is the palace where the emperor stayed with all his wifes overlooking a harbour.



The harbour itself was really beautiful with armories and protection.



And more fantastic gardens.

----------


## peterpan

Great thread LT, In the 80's I made many trips to PRC when the Aust wheat board was making a big push for China wheat business.
 In those days every thing was primitive, very few cars around, and outside of Beijing and Guangzhou very few reasonable hotels. 
In places like Shenyang in the winter the air was so think with  coal burn emissions you could cut it with  a knife, terrible place back then. 
The main air  transport were old Russian Aleutians and Turbo prop Viscounts and no booking systems, you flew one leg at a time.

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks Pete and now you cannot find any motor cycles unless they are electric and the air is a lot better for it in the main cities.

I also have worked in Tianjin and only 6 years ago you could cut the air with a knife from the coal burning.

I have been told the Beijin Olympics made the Chinese clean the place up a lot and I hope it lasts.

----------


## Gipsy

> Have no idea what type it is





> Looks like a Camellia


Or a Chinese magnolia, the *Michelia doltsopa*


PlantFiles: Detailed information on Sweet Michelia Michelia doltsopa 'Silver Cloud'

----------


## Loy Toy

Yes it looked like this one Gipsy.

----------


## Mathos

Outstanding thread, with brilliant unique photographs.

Well done Loy Toy.

Green 4U

----------


## sunsetter

nice thread mate, top marks  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Really enjoying the thread, thanks LT!

----------


## kingwilly

> And the final one being a monk ceremony with about 100 new monks being ordained and I got a bad glare when taking this one.


*snigger*

But at least you have it now....

great thread.

----------


## Bruce

Excellent thread.
I enjoyed Beijing but Shanghai also looks well worth a visit.

----------


## Nawty

Well done LT.......I never ever wanted to go to China....this changed my mind a little bit and maybe take the kids one day.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I went to the Expo twice a few weeks back. Awful queues.

Best tip is to go visit the crap countries pavilions......Kirgizstan, Mongolia, Iran, Maldives, Belarus, Peru, where there are no lines, and the China provincial pavilions, (which are well presented and  in a huge area that accommodates thousands of visitors). 

Even a long line doesn't guarantee a good pavilion.....eg Greece. 

Best ones for me were Monaco and the Pacific Islands. 

I went to the China State pavilion, which was mixed.

----------


## misskit

Great photos, LT. Makes me want to visit China again since they have done a big clean up in the last few years. Thanks for sharing your holiday with us.

----------


## Loy Toy

> nice thread mate, top marks





> Really enjoying the thread, thanks LT!





> great thread.





> Excellent thread.





> Well done LT


Thank you sincerely fellas and I am truly happy I went and can share these pictures (although I wish I had the expertise of Nawty or Bobcock with a camera in my hand).

Nawty, I have not offered the names of the places I went as they were all fairly obscure and my notes are in Bangkok, but a great place to take your kids especially as the place is so people friendly now. I am certainly going to take my children back there one day as the experience is second to none.

I will list these wonderful places in a few days and if you need a tour guide I can pass on the names of 2 lovely ladies who spoke fluent Thai, English and Mandarin.

I also went to the circus/ show in Shanghai and saw from memory 10 motor cycles in the sphere of death, some wonderful acrobats and trapeze artists, the wax museum under the revolving restaurant and a number of private shows that normal tourists rarely see including ancient medical massages and lotions.

Still got the island to go.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

So how much did this...or would the average China trip cost ?

----------


## Loy Toy

> So how much did this...or would the average China trip cost ?


I was told that the whole trip was paid for by one of our suppliers as we are their biggest customers in Asia but I will find out the rough prices. In fact I can honestly say most things were dirt cheap especially outside of the main cities where you want to be to see the unusual.

The main highways are brilliant, some of the countryside is as beautiful as you could ever experience and the people are a lot better and courteous then what they used to be even 10 years ago.

We took Southern China Airlines flight, and all the way a great time with this tour group which caters for Thais. 

We had a hot banquet waiting for us at every stop with clean toilets to use, every time we arrived somewhere we went to the front of the queue, in fact we didn't lose anyone which for 18 Thais and 1 aussie is a miracle.

All in all a great experience, seeing things that I have never imagined before and never having to worry about becoming bored.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Well done LT, I will have to go & talk to my suppliers, tell them that the bottle of johny black is fu-kall but a trip to China would be a better prezi.

Thanks again great Thread

----------


## SiamLovinIt

Wow certainly grown since I lived there in 90s
Great fotos what were the digs like?

----------


## Loy Toy

^ My pleasure mate.

Well the most amazing place we visited was this island which was a 3 hour bus trip from Ningbo and across a bridge 37kms long.

We then had to take a ferry across to the island which was shrouded in fog, which unfortuantely did not allow to take many pictures.

Anyway as I found out the fog was generated within this gorge which spewed cold air from the sea up through the ravine and which blanketed the entire island with mist.

It was quite warm and humid walking up to the top of the island, I would guess 35 degrees celcius and I was sweating like a pig when I arrived here.



Standing directly in the middle and at the top of this ravine provided the best natural airconditioning I have ever experienced. It must of been 10 degrees celcius where I was standing and a huge relief.

Again the star of the island was this bloke or possibly a woman. There must of been 10,000 chinese there paying their respects and I was the only white person on the island.

Again when I find my notes I will detail the location of eacgh place we visited and for everyone;s reference.

This island is a must see and the surrounding coastline is absolutely picturesque.

s.



We were informed that the fog was getting worse so we had to hightail it back to a private ferry as the public ones had stopped operation.

Yes the island was beautiful but not worth spending the night on under the stars.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Great fotos what were the digs like?





> Great photos, LT.


All the hotels we stayed in were top quality but you can forget about 7Elevens and drinking water in the rooms. 

Actually most of the hotels were outside of the main cities close to the industrial areas as the room rates would of been a lot cheaper.

Met up with some engineers working at these estates and all of them stated how much they were enjoying their employment stay in China. 

How things have changed over the last decade as I hated the place when I was working there.

----------


## Loy Toy

Some wax-work images taken in the basement of the revolving Restaurant Tower in Shanghai.







One thing for sure and that is the Chinese are absolutely talented when reproducing life-like scenes and this particular display is well worth a visit.

----------


## Butterfly

I don't like Chinese cities, but the country side is lovely, the mountains, the valley etc...

the North of China between inner Mongolia and Tibet has some spectacular views

I wasn't impressed with Shanghai, the city has no soul, it has been completely transformed, and it's cold.

----------


## larvidchr

Great thread LT thanks, makes me want to go and have a look myself.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I wasn't impressed with Shanghai, the city has no soul, it has been completely transformed, and it's cold.


Just another new huge fast developing city mate but the old city centre was worth the time to visit.

Moreover the country-side is very appealing and whilst we spent at least 6 hours a day in a bus it seemed to be the best way to view the country as long as you made regular stops along the way.

I was particularly impressed with the province North of Shanghai and for those who have done the NSW trip around Coffs Harbour and Balina the area reminded me a lot of this place being incredibly clean and picturesque.

One thing I did notice was all the countryside looked so green and lush and the farms were massive obviously to feed such a huge population.

And not a beggar to be seen on the streets with everyone looking healthy and happy.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Great thread LT thanks, makes me want to go and have a look myself.


Thanks mate and I am sure you will not be disappointed.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Just another new huge fast developing city mate but the old city centre was worth the time to visit.


the city is huge, which part was that ? I went to the old French district, but it was so small, it was ridiculous. The nice expat cafe and restaurant in the "restored" district were quite nice, but extremely busy and packed on week-end. I went to see The Bund, it was opened for inauguration, again no soul, full of noisy Chinese. I was also not impressed by the population in the city, Thailand has a better behaving population,

----------


## Loy Toy

Its amazing how one can come forward with many different opinions and I guess it comes down to body language and being in the right place at the right time.

I also am not a big city person and fought hard to get the group out into the countryside.

As for comparing Thais with the Mainland Chinese there is no comparison with the Chinese leaving the Thais long behind regarding development and being somewhat more pushy when it comes to getting something they want.

----------


## Butterfly

being part of a group in a tour might have given you a different perspective than simply traveling alone there. In good company, any place will feel alright, even in Northern England  :Razz:

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Well I was travelling with 18 Chinese Thais and to say we were not welcomed everywhere would be an understatement.  :Smile: 

The Chinese 10 years ago seemed to be quite suspicious of us Guaylow and would never look you in the eye but these days they seem to be more open and happy just like this little-un who was as sweet as a nut.


Too bad she closed her eyes at the wrong moment as she was a very confident little 5 year old who only wanted to speak English with me.

----------


## helge

> with clean toilets to use,





> How things have changed over the last decade as I hated the place when I was working there


Must have. The "toilets" in China was somewhat amazing when I travelled there.

----------


## Loy Toy

Yes mate........... beforehand I could not come to terms with the trash toilet conditons but today I can ensure that you can now shit in comfort, even after a real splatter attack, your anus hanging out of your buttocks, with teeth marks on the shitter doors you can still get some soft arse cleansing tissue in China .  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> , even after a real splatter attack, your anus hanging out of your buttocks, with teeth marks on the shitter doors .


 :fire: 
Holy Moly.
That sound like a genuine case of  The Revenge of Lin Bao

----------


## Loy Toy

Mate I can say I enjoyed ny stay in China including the last 5 days it took for me to rid myself of MSG poisoning.

Really I was so sick after eating the food there and let there be a warning to all that the Chinese cook with MSG and I am talking about everything they serve up.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Just tuned into this thread LT.  Thanks for sharing the pics with the colorful commentary.  Nice that you got off the beaten track and got to see a lot of the semi tourist places and back streets.  I need to get back to China, as it has bee 10 years since wifey and I had been there and even then it was limited to 4 days in Peijing.  would like to see Shanghi.....  Thanks for the thread.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I need to get back to China, as it has bee 10 years since wifey and I had been there and even then it was limited to 4 days in Peijing. would like to see Shanghi..... Thanks for the thread.


Do it mate as the place has changed so much and for the better.

Thanks for your kind words as well.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

Nice pics LT, and that green fence by the side of the road goes on forever, eh?




> if you get up to Shenyang , the original forbidden city is there as it was the original capital - also the site of the largest land battle in history.


What criteria are you basing that on?

----------


## Loy Toy

Some more random photos.











Again this is the site that Hollywood has made some famous movies. Can anyone remember which movies?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Nice pics LT, and that green fence by the side of the road goes on forever, eh?


Thanks Noodles and yes China is quite green but what you will find by the side of the road is not blokes pissing in public but miles and miles of stainless steel barriers with people polishing them endlessly.

----------


## billy the kid

experience things not normally seen by farangs !!!
fantastic tour guides  !!!  in china !!!. 
i doubt.
ok pics tho.

----------


## Loy Toy

Well I went 4 days without seeing another Westerner apart from those that were woking close to the major cities. 




> fantastic tour guides !!! in china !!!. i doubt.


Our 2 tour guide ladies, who are Thai but speak Mandarin fluently were fantastic and the trip would not have been as good without their support.

Sounds like you have had some shit trips Billy.

----------


## Butterfly

nice pics, what camera are you using ?

----------


## Loy Toy

> nice pics, what camera are you using ?


Just a shit little Casio Exilim mate.

I could just imagine someone with a good set-up and equipment could get some really great shots especially those where the light is against you.

----------


## billy the kid

> Well I went 4 days without seeing another Westerner apart from those that were woking close to the major cities. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by billy the kid
> 
> ...


 :yerman: ,,,no bad trips , all memorable except that being on a bike they do like to keep tabs. 
china is an amazing country but they like to know where you are . 
in my case anyway i found the men in suits standing when i left a town .
i could leave my bike unlocked and it would still be there 3 or 4 hrs. later .
in another 10 years the west will be left behind
found the people's hospitality amazing .
no, LT i loved the place and hope to do another bike ride there, starting from kunming.

----------


## Airportwo

"Again this is the site that Hollywood has made some famous movies. Can anyone remember which movies?Again this is the site that Hollywood has made some famous movies. Can anyone remember which movies?"

Easy, the scenery is unmistakable:- The good, the bad & the ugly, Batman and Robin!  :Smile: 

Great thread...

----------


## Loy Toy

> in my case anyway i found the men in suits standing when i left a town .


I can remember walking through Tianamen Square 12 years ago with a lovely Chinese lady in tow and having a line of blokes in green uniforms following me and yes at the time it was quite eerie.

This trip I don't think I even saw a policeman, there were no beggers and a lot of chinese even smiled at me.

They do seem a lot happier with their lot these days and when compared to 12 years ago..........just my observation. 





> no, LT i loved the place and hope to do another bike ride there, starting from kunming.


Well I hope you do a photo thread as I personally would appreciate it mate.
My whole opinion of the place changed after the last trip and I want to see more hopefully with my family next time. 




> Easy, the scenery is unmistakable:- The good, the bad & the ugly, Batman and Robin! Great thread...


I don't think these were the movies mate...........anyway a great location.  :Smile:

----------


## Hoggy

Hi Lay Toy

Great reading and fabulous pictures. A credit to.

I love the perspective you've given things ... one can pert near see it threw your eyes as if being their. Its very refreshing to read ones written word, simple, concise and very descriptive. Not long draw out paragraphs explaining down to the bolts in the door... 

As for the pic's ... well the old saying "every picture tells a story" or "paints a thousand words"  ... You've done exactly the latter and sum..

Hell I even want to go see now ... 

Excellent I'm impressed Loy Toy

MORE OF THE SAME PLEASE GENTS

Cheers

----------


## Loy Toy

Thanks Hoggy...............I am not worthy.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Nice thread LT, and don't take this the wrong way but I'm afraid your pics and commentary are from the point of view of a two week tourist.
 Imagine a two week tourist to Thailand, it's all palm trees, beautiful girls  and smiles to that guy, but to the people who live there it's not quite the same.
For example the pics in post 91 depict a recently built and probably not yet well known tourist attraction. 
 The real China is worlds away from the expo site or anything your hosts would have allowed you to see.
they are making progress, great progress, but they also do a great job of showing face.
I think I'll take some pics this weekend and post a real China thread, not the tourist China thread.

----------


## Loy Toy

Good point Dug, and I suppose thats the same the world over but to be honest I don't want to see the China where I lived before, well not out of choice.

To be fair I had to marvel at how they (The Chinese) have progressed in the last 10 years and as you are living there you may not have noticed the changes as I have.

I look forward to you sticking up some pics and showing us your angle on the fastest growing community in the world.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> In fact the whole show was run so well it is a credit to the Chinese.


So, in other words, what european country did China contract with for organization, planning and execution -- because you KNOW this wasn't entirely homegrown by the Chinese.




> I think I'll take some pics this weekend and post a real China thread, not the tourist China thread.


Looking forward to that.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Thanks for the thread, Loy Toy, appreciated and enjoyed.

I can imagine the expo is impressing.

I lived in Hanover when that city hosted Expo 2000. Throughout the run up to the opening there was bitching and moaning, either by the federal government or by local politicians. And me of course. Costs too high, entrance fees to high all the prejudices you could think of.

Then it opened, lots of hour long queueing, more bitching about the ticket prices. No locals were going. Until the organizer introduced a 'local' ticket. It was 5EUR (or 10DM?, not sure), it was valid from 5- 11pm and I think it even included the transportation to the expo site. Wonderful! I started going 2 or 3 times a week for the last couple of months.

A world expo is truly worth going to.

Can't comment much on the rest of your trip, have never been in the areas you were.

----------


## Cujo

I was living in Brisbane for Expo '88. Brilliant, not to mention some wonderful memories of good times that year in town. Parties and events galore, it was just a great time to be in Brisbane.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Question: What's the point of world expos? I mean, aside from bragging rights, and drunken parties?

Oh, and how's the hooker situation at China World Expo?

----------


## Pol the Pot

Hookers?

Just stay in a local place with a telephone in your room. You won't sleep all night.

Of course you'll be buying the cat in the bag.

----------


## Cujo

used to be. ^

----------


## Butterfly

> Just a shit little Casio Exilim mate.


sometimes simple camera like that take the best shots,

----------


## Coconuts

> I was living in Brisbane for Expo '88. Brilliant, not to mention some wonderful memories of good times that year in town. Parties and events galore, it was just a great time to be in Brisbane.


So was I. 
Was Expo88 the best time ever or what?

----------


## pickel

^
I was there as well. Fun times. But not as fun as Expo 86 in Vancouver.  :Smile:

----------

